# Portugal Toll Roads



## Waves (Apr 17, 2008)

Hope this link is helpful.

http://www.estradas.pt/documents/1029518/ea7c598f-e24f-4b80-be0b-fbdffe69bde4

John


----------



## Mike0753 (Apr 29, 2010)

Another very useful link.
http://www.portugaltolls.com/web/portal-de-portagens/home?anchor
Hope this helps. 
I,m heading down to Portugal just after Christmas. Last year I was driving on some toll roads and had absolutely no idea how to pay. Hope I don't end up in a Portuguese jail.


----------



## Mike48 (May 1, 2005)

It looks so complicated I think I'll give Portugal a miss. With such high levels of unemployment you would think there would be a manual option.


----------



## kaacee (Nov 29, 2008)

I think the simplest way is to pull into the lay bays prior to the tolls and insert your credit card which then identifies your vehicle registration details so that every time you use the toll roads it charges the relevant cost to your card.

Keith


----------



## Mike48 (May 1, 2005)

kaacee said:


> I think the simplest way is to pull into the lay bays prior to the tolls and insert your credit card which then identifies your vehicle registration details so that every time you use the toll roads it charges the relevant cost to your card.
> 
> Keith


This (Easytoll) does sound the best way but this form of words is used which complicates matters unless someone can provide enlightenment.

"At the time of accession, valid for 30 days, a ticket is issued as proof and must be kept."


----------



## kaacee (Nov 29, 2008)

Mike48 said:


> kaacee said:
> 
> 
> > I think the simplest way is to pull into the lay bays prior to the tolls and insert your credit card which then identifies your vehicle registration details so that every time you use the toll roads it charges the relevant cost to your card.
> ...


That's right Mike, I think after the 30day period you again have to "activate" your card via the same earlier procedure.

I do agree, the relevant authority have not made it easy, even the locals are perplexed by it all. That's why the N125 road is now busier than the toll road and has defeated the whole object of bypassing the villages.

It's called progress.

Keith :lol:


----------



## rosalan (Aug 24, 2009)

Unaware of their unique toll charge system this summer, I drove gaily into the country at Badajoz and made my way to a destination near the sea. We toured around a bit and later headed for Beja and Seville and was totally oblivious to these tolls. Asked later by some other somewhat nervous drivers who asked me about the complex tolls in Portugal, I was happy to say that I saw none, that it was a nice place to be and fear not about anything.
If it was you that I spoke to, I am sorry. If you got fined by their cockamamie systems, I am double sorry but at least I now understand why there are so few cars about.
We may not return 8) 
Alan


----------



## christine1310 (Apr 10, 2008)

We have just driven from the north of Portugal to the Algarve over the last 10 weeks without any need to use the toll roads. The only toll road we went on was around Lisbon and it was still using toll booths and tickets. 

Don't be put off going to Portugal because of these silly electronic toll roads. It's a beautiful country and you will see more of it by not going on toll roads.

Christine


----------

